# YRA New Additions - SE Michigan



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

New additions to the adopatable list at Yale Road Adoptables, located in SE Michigan. Transportation available within reason. 

Yale Road Adoptables


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Several new additions to Adoptables and New Arrivals, including some ultra sweet Harlan boys. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Thanks for checking us out!
Yale Road Adoptables


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Is the agouti rat male or female and is transportation avaliable for PA?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't have any agoutis pictured, so you'll have to help me with which photo you're looking at. PA is out of my range, but could probably meet you in northern Indiana if you can make it that far.


----------

